# Hi everybody!



## Karuzela (Feb 22, 2010)

I just joined Spectra forums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I`m 25 from eastern Europe! My real name is Magdalena, and Karuzela means "merry go round" in polish. ^^ Just a random forum nickname.
I will mostly be a lurker, since I like some MAC cosmetics, but I only bought my first MAC products last year and I`m a MAC noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their nude lipsticks and dazzleglasses the most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, the emoticons here are too cute!) I am not a collector and don`t buy as much as some of You here. But I really enjoy looking at everyone`s collections and swatches and the forums have a lot of really useful advice, so I depend on Spectra for good MAC advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course, I think MAC is a very good brand among some other brands I like a lot,  I love bb creams and japanese/korean cosmetics too. ^^

My faves from MAC are nude lipsticks, dazzleglasses and MSF (I only have porcelain pink, but after getting used to it I really like it! I don`t even know if any other brand has a product comparable to MSF as far as the pretty blush/shade & glow all in one goes!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a makeup blog here I like makeup (*^__^*)/ please come and comment, CC and exchaging opinions is very welcome! 
So... that`s it for my introduction I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around at the forum and maybe my blog?! :3


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello and :welcome!  Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

I love dazzleglass as well, so gorgeous and fun to wear.


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I`m actually waiting for 2 more dazzleglasses in the mail!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Magdalena!!


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I`m wondering if I should post my tiny collection of MAC makeup..? So many huge collections here it`s kind of intimidating... xD
Actually Spring is coming to stores soon, maybe I`ll get sth and post then


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karuzela* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I`m wondering if I should post my tiny collection of MAC makeup..? So many huge collections here it`s kind of intimidating... xD
Actually Spring is coming to stores soon, maybe I`ll get sth and post then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Magdalena! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you enjoy it here! and of course you should post your collection! don't forget, some people on here have been collection for years and years... so obviously they would have much more than you... or even me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so don't be intimidated! plus it's always better to have a smaller collection where you use every item, than a big one where stuff gets negleted!


----------



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and to the life of MAC aswell but everyone is fantastic and you'll love it. 

x


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)

Magdalena!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

hi Magdalena! welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

